# What city in the UNITED STATES has the most Condo's/Apartments buildings excluding New York City?



## Abidrovia (Jan 25, 2009)

It seems like most American cities just have a Central Business District with a few high rise apartment buildings on the edges of the Central Business District and then suburbs that surround it and lose density as they extend further out.


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

Either Chicago or Miami, I think.


----------



## Kensingtonian (Nov 8, 2008)

i would guess San Francisco on a per capita basis, Chicago for raw numbers.


----------



## Seattlelife (May 15, 2007)

My initial guess was San Francisco.


----------



## -Corey- (Jul 8, 2005)

San Francisco, Miami, and Chicago. Although most highrises in San Diego are condos.


----------



## Bobdreamz (Sep 12, 2002)

I don't even think San Francisco has that many highrise condos & apartments. It would have to be Chicago & Miami.


----------



## Kensingtonian (Nov 8, 2008)

Bobdreamz said:


> I don't even think San Francisco has that many highrise condos & apartments. It would have to be Chicago & Miami.


do they have to be highrise?


----------



## MiamiMan305 (Oct 24, 2009)

On a per capita basis Miami is up there


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

Miami , Tampa? , Jersey City , Chicago , ..........its really hard because many US skylines are coperate and big business only , for now.


----------



## LosAngelesSportsFan (Oct 20, 2004)

its interesting that most of you are forgetting Los Angeles. Most of LA City is multiunit complexes.


----------



## Skyrazer (Sep 9, 2009)

That's not what I saw when I went to LA. All I saw was miles upon miles of flat, endless suburbia.


----------



## Abidrovia (Jan 25, 2009)

LosAngelesSportsFan said:


> its interesting that most of you are forgetting Los Angeles. Most of LA City is multiunit complexes.


Multi-unit complexes do not equal a highrise. It is actually very very very rare to see a highrise residential skyscraper in Los Angeles.

(I personally define a highrise to be 10 or more floors)


----------



## eklips (Mar 29, 2005)

I am probably kilometres away from the truth, but the DC area felt like it was quite dense to north american standards, lots of appartment blocks, even in the suburbs (though I didn't see as many in the Virginia part). Not flashy condos like in Miami or art-deco skyscrapers like in Chicago but still.

What do the American forumers think?


----------



## heywindup (Dec 12, 2009)

If you consider Canada as America's 51st state, then I would say Vancouver and Toronto. Condo buildings are popping up like mushrooms over there.


----------



## Abidrovia (Jan 25, 2009)

Yeah, I heard about Toronto and Mississaugua having all these new Condo's and I wondered why not too many places in the USA look like that.

In the USA most highrise residential buildings are usually expensive (exculding public housing units) but I love the fact that the ones in Canada are usually more affordable.

I think Canada should be turned into the 51st state but lol it will never happen! I heard there was supposed to be a merger in currencies soon like what the EU is doing.


----------



## sobchbud (Sep 30, 2008)

If you're talking about Highrises over 100m, after NYC the most would be in Chicago, Miami, Honolulu. Very large percentages of their populations are in Highrises.


----------



## Kensingtonian (Nov 8, 2008)

heywindup said:


> If you consider Canada as America's 51st state, then I would say Vancouver and Toronto. Condo buildings are popping up like mushrooms over there.


if we do that we might as well consider China as America's 52nd state. plenty of residential highrises in Hong Kong.


----------



## Kensingtonian (Nov 8, 2008)

Abidrovia said:


> I think Canada should be turned into the 51st state but lol it will never happen! I heard there was supposed to be a merger in currencies soon like what the EU is doing.


it would only happen if it were a hostile takeover. Canadians would never be willing to join the U.S. and why would we? quality of life is better in Canada.


----------



## Abidrovia (Jan 25, 2009)

I mean, Canada is basically already like America's 51st state. They are dependant on the US economically. And the majority of 'Canadian Culture' is based off of the US culture.


----------



## miamipaintball (Jul 11, 2008)

eklips said:


> I am probably kilometres away from the truth, but the DC area felt like it was quite dense to north american standards, lots of appartment blocks, even in the suburbs (though I didn't see as many in the Virginia part). Not flashy condos like in Miami or art-deco skyscrapers like in Chicago but still.
> 
> What do the American forumers think?


miami isnt full of condos, if you go past downtown it turns into either multi family homes empty lots or blocks and block of 3-6 story apartment buildings. then after all that its turn into houses



sobchbud said:


> If you're talking about Highrises over 100m, after NYC the most would be in Chicago, Miami, Honolulu. Very large percentages of their populations are in Highrises.


no, most of Miami's population are in rental apartments, that are 3-6 floors, then the rest are in houses, they only built like 6 new condo buildings. we have maybe 35-50 condo buildings in the city( about 12 in downtown), that are over 3 floors


----------



## LosAngelesSportsFan (Oct 20, 2004)

Abidrovia said:


> Multi-unit complexes do not equal a highrise. It is actually very very very rare to see a highrise residential skyscraper in Los Angeles.
> 
> (I personally define a highrise to be 10 or more floors)


well the title of the Thread was "city in the US with most condo/apartment buildings (not highrises). its all good though, you guys take the thread anyway you would like.


----------



## Abidrovia (Jan 25, 2009)

I included it in the initial details but I should have included "highrise" in the title. My apologies.


----------



## Occit (Jul 24, 2005)

1. Miami
2. Chicago
3. San Diego
4. Detroit


----------



## sobchbud (Sep 30, 2008)

miamipaintball said:


> miami isnt full of condos, if you go past downtown it turns into either multi family homes empty lots or blocks and block of 3-6 story apartment buildings. then after all that its turn into houses
> 
> 
> 
> no, most of Miami's population are in rental apartments, that are 3-6 floors, then the rest are in houses, they only built like 6 new condo buildings. we have maybe 35-50 condo buildings in the city( about 12 in downtown), that are over 3 floors


... Sorry you have it wrong on this one, especially if you take into account the entire metro area that many people would consider Miami. Yes, most of the land area is taken up by low level development and houses, but Miami is converse to many cities in that the skyline is dominated by condo highrises and not office buildings. There are definitely more than 50 on the mainland side of Dade alone. Aside from the condo buildings in Brickell and Downtown which numbers more than 12, there are numerous highrise clusters in Miami-Dade which including Aventura, Coral Gables, Coconut Grove, Midtown, and Civic Center. When you add the the highrises over 10 stories stretching along the coast almost unbroken from Miami Beach northward 90 miles to Palm Beach; empirically it's astronomical. I've never seen a comprehensive accounting of them all. 

This excellent Flicker photo from miami.flyme illustrates this.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/miamiflyme/2948171392/


----------



## Chicagoago (Dec 2, 2005)

Chicago has a huge line of highrises at the lakefront, but most people don't venture enough into the city to see the ocean of apartment and condo buildings stretching away from the lakefront. There are a lot of houses though once you get further west.


----------



## Kensingtonian (Nov 8, 2008)

Abidrovia said:


> I mean, Canada is basically already like America's 51st state. They are dependant on the US economically. And the majority of 'Canadian Culture' is based off of the US culture.


most of America's culture was based off of British culture until the 20th century. And yes, since the U.S. has a greater influence on the culture of the developed world than any other country and Canada is a neighbouring country 1/10 the size where 2/3 of the people speak the same language, American culture is a big influence. That will change though as America's power and influence shrinks throughout the 21st century.

Economically, Canada is dependent on its only neighbourinig country which happens to be huge and wealthy... surprise, suprise. However, if that changed we would could support ourselves just fine. We have plenty of lumber, freshwater, farmland, and oil (not that it will be needed in 50 years). 

Anyway, back to residential highrises. Toronto probably has the highest number of residential highrises in North America after New York.


----------



## crawford (Dec 9, 2003)

After New York, LA has the second largest number of apartment buildings in the U.S.

This is true whether comparing cities or metropolitan areas. LA is easily #2.

Keep in mind that apartment buildings are not necessarily highrises. LA has tons of neighborhoods filled with apartment buildings, and excepting NY of course (which has many times that of LA), no U.S. city can compare.

Just go to the U.S. Census American Factfinder, and look up any city or metropolitan area. You can see for yourself that LA is #2.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Abidrovia said:


> I mean, Canada is basically already like America's 51st state. They are dependant on the US economically. And the majority of 'Canadian Culture' is based off of the US culture.


Are you trying to be as inflammatory and ignorant as possible? Your comment doesn't even warrant a reply. hno:


----------



## Abidrovia (Jan 25, 2009)

isaidso said:


> Are you trying to be as inflammatory and ignorant as possible? Your comment doesn't even warrant a reply. hno:


No, my comment was not supposed to be offensive at all in any way shape or form.

Another user suggested that Canada was essentially the 51st state. I said that in many aspects Canada does function as the 51st state. If you look at population demographics the vast majority of Canada's population is concentrated within a certain distance of the U.S. border. Much (not all) of the economy is based off of trade and commerce with the United States. Much of Canadian culture is heavily influenced by that of the United States. 

But I apologize if you were offended.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Miami is becoming *condo city*


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

Florida cities have huge numbers of apartments and condos...but mostly only along narrow coastal stretches. Further inland, it's the same old suburban single family dwellings. West Coast cities like LA and San Francisco have huge apartment and condo clusters. Boston has a large number of them as well. But Florida beats 'em all in the high rise category.


----------



## Chicagoago (Dec 2, 2005)

crawford said:


> After New York, LA has the second largest number of apartment buildings in the U.S.
> 
> This is true whether comparing cities or metropolitan areas. LA is easily #2.
> 
> ...


Are you just counting straight up apartment buildings and not condo buildings?? Where do you get that info from the American Factfinder? I found this as far as housing.....

Multi-unit buildings (apartments and condos by number of units):

Los Angeles: 725,647
Chicago: 832,261
San Francisco: 237,107
Miami: 95,855
Boston: 209,380
New York City: 2,778,555
Washington DC: 172,103
Phoenix: 177,560
Houston: 420,737

as a % of all housing:

Los Angeles: 53.3%
Chicago: 70.4%
San Francisco: 66.1%
Miami: 58.8%
Boston: 82.0% 
New York City: 83.5% 
Washington DC: 60.5%
Phoenix: 32%
Houston: 48.3%


Highest in raw numbers:

New York
Chicago
Los Angeles

Highest in percent:

New York
Boston
Chicago

Buildings with more than 50 units:

New York: 1,028,055
Chicago: 193,611
Los Angeles: 169,456
Miami: 37,214
Philadelphia: 52,939
San Francisco: 52,789


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

Condos I would say Miami :yes:


----------



## miami305 (May 20, 2009)

miamipaintball said:


> miami isnt full of condos, if you go past downtown it turns into either multi family homes empty lots or blocks and block of 3-6 story apartment buildings. then after all that its turn into houses
> 
> 
> 
> no, most of Miami's population are in rental apartments, that are 3-6 floors, then the rest are in houses, they only built like 6 new condo buildings. we have maybe 35-50 condo buildings in the city( about 12 in downtown), that are over 3 floors


What about the whole Miami Metro Area? including all three counties...now that is a lot of condos.


----------



## miami305 (May 20, 2009)

Kensingtonian said:


> most of America's culture was based off of British culture until the 20th century. And yes, since the U.S. has a greater influence on the culture of the developed world than any other country and Canada is a neighbouring country 1/10 the size where 2/3 of the people speak the same language, American culture is a big influence. That will change though as America's power and influence shrinks throughout the 21st century.
> 
> Economically, Canada is dependent on its only neighbourinig country which happens to be huge and wealthy... surprise, suprise. However, if that changed we would could support ourselves just fine. We have plenty of lumber, freshwater, farmland, and oil (not that it will be needed in 50 years).
> 
> Anyway, back to residential highrises. Toronto probably has the highest number of residential highrises in North America after New York.


I did not get the part where you said "that will change though as America's power and influence shrinks throughout the 21st century" what do you mean? No more Hollywood movies? no more american singers? no more American daytime television? Who is taking over...China....shoot...I knew I needed to take some chinese lessons...lol...:lol:..or are you talking about "the economy" trust me....the USA does not want Canada to be our 51st state...please no...:nuts:.


----------



## miami305 (May 20, 2009)

Abidrovia said:


> No, my comment was not supposed to be offensive at all in any way shape or form.
> 
> Another user suggested that Canada was essentially the 51st state. I said that in many aspects Canada does function as the 51st state. If you look at population demographics the vast majority of Canada's population is concentrated within a certain distance of the U.S. border. Much (not all) of the economy is based off of trade and commerce with the United States. Much of Canadian culture is heavily influenced by that of the United States.
> 
> But I apologize if you were offended.


Most of the people here think that!! and then you ask yourself why most of the world think we, Americans, are so arrogant?? :nuts:. plus I think most Canadians, or at least the ones I have met, all....hate us! and yet they do have a lot of condominiums in my city (Miami)...if they hates us why come and buy here...stay there.!


----------



## xXFallenXx (Jun 15, 2007)

miami305 said:


> I did not get the part where you said "that will change though as America's power and influence shrinks throughout the 21st century" what do you mean? No more Hollywood movies? no more american singers? no more American daytime television? Who is taking over...China....shoot...I knew I needed to take some chinese lessons...lol...:lol:..or are you talking about "the economy" trust me....*the USA does not want Canada to be our 51st state...please no...*:nuts:.


I wouldn't mind. :dunno:


----------



## Kensingtonian (Nov 8, 2008)

miami305 said:


> I did not get the part where you said "that will change though as America's power and influence shrinks throughout the 21st century" what do you mean? No more Hollywood movies? no more american singers? no more American daytime television? Who is taking over...China....shoot...I knew I needed to take some chinese lessons...lol...:lol:..or are you talking about "the economy" trust me....the USA does not want Canada to be our 51st state...please no...:nuts:.


shrink, not disappear! i meant that as countries such as China and India become more powerful and influential, America will be less dominant economically, technologically, and eventually, culturally. The U.S. will still be a major player, just not THE major player. sort of like the way Britain is today.


----------



## Kensingtonian (Nov 8, 2008)

miami305 said:


> Most of the people here think that!! and then you ask yourself why most of the world think we, Americans, are so arrogant?? :nuts:. plus I think most Canadians, or at least the ones I have met, all....hate us! and yet they do have a lot of condominiums in my city (Miami)...if they hates us why come and buy here...stay there.!


Canadians don't hate Americans. well, some do, but just the ones with major inferiority complexes. why would people travel to Miami just to walk around hating everybody?

anyway, back on topic.... Miami... lots of condos and apartments.


----------



## crawford (Dec 9, 2003)

Chicagoago said:


> Are you just counting straight up apartment buildings and not condo buildings?? Where do you get that info from the American Factfinder? I found this as far as housing.....


I don't see any of your numbers on the Census website.

The fact is that LA has the second largest number of apartment units in the U.S. This is true whether looking at city or metro numbers.

The data is from American Fact Finder, 2008 American Community Survey (the most recent numbers available)

Looking just at NYC, LA and Chicago:

Units in apartment buildings (defined as 20+ units):

City Comparison:

NYC- 1,575,606 (47% of all units)
LA- 358,597 (26% of all units) 
Chicago- 269,240 (22% of all units)

I can do metro comparison too, if you want.

Source: 
http://factfinder.census.gov/servle...e=ACS_2008_1YR_G00_&_lang=en&_ts=280781668962

American FactFinder, 2008 American Community Survey


----------

